# How high will a ck6 mid play smoothly? What is the passive xover point?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone that has used these active played with them to see how high they would play? Do they have a smooth rolloff? What active xover point and slopes is every1 using and what is the xover point out of the box?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Crap, I meant to bring one of the crossovers to work today to run a sweep but I forgot. Maybe tomorrow I can do it. We don't have a spectrum analyzer, but I can at least use an o-scope to get an idea of where the signal output begins to drop.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I thnk I was using 2800 @ 24db and liked it.


----------

